

Persistent Trees in Git, Clojure, and CouchDB - swannodette
http://eclipsesource.com/blogs/2009/12/13/persistent-trees-in-git-clojure-and-couchdb-data-structure-convergence/

======
magoghm
If I remember correctly the original implementation of Postgres did not modify
any table rows, it added a row with the most recent values.

~~~
thristian
Even current versions of PostgreSQL implement UPDATE and DELETE as 'write the
new values to the first unused row'. These days the database will VACUUM stale
rows in the background automatically, rather than waiting for you to do it
yourself. but the fundamental concept is still there.

